# How rare?



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

Guys,
How much of a rare bird is a 1979 10hp 32"? I'm new to these classic machines, but have been bitten by the bug. Thanks for all input. 

Ed


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

Also, are there any known advantages/disadvantages over an 8hp 24" of similar years?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Ed, welcome to the forum!
I would say they are somewhat rare..although 1970's Ariens overall are quite common..
so its a semi-rare model in a fairly common family, if that makes sense.

As for advantages/disadvantages over an 8hp 24" of similar year:

Heavy snow climate, such as the Great Lakes lake-effect belts or the upper mid west, where snowfalls of 1, 2 or 3 feet are common:
1032 has an advantage over a 824.

climates with less snow, or generally slushy snow, such as the East coat near the ocean, or down into Southern PA into Virginia, where snowfalls of less than a foot are the most common:
1032 is a big disadvantage..because its simply not suited for that kind of climate.

So the real question is: where do you live and what are your winters like?

Scot


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcom Aboard!*

I read your post a couple of times but didn't see what brand your snowblower is? ...course, could be my bifocals! ...just an old geezer here!

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure what brand your 10/32 machine is but these older machines pop up from time to time on Craigslist. Most the time they will need some work but there well worth the effort. I love the older machines, the quality of the build back in the 70s far exceed the quality of what is being sold now. Post some pictures and I am sure you will get a full review on whatever machine it is your talking about.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Up near the top of this thread it shows it was/is in the ariens forum. Kinda threw me off too, until i did some looking.


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

It's an Ariens. I haven't checked it out in person. Just saw an ad. I have no other photos. Says he hasn't run it for two years. I'm in Michigan. Admittedly, I'm being greedy. I just picked up a 1975 8hp 24" last week.


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's the 1975-


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey Scot, you mean you have to have LOTS of snow to have more than one snowblower?!?!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Eddo said:


> Hey Scot, you mean you have to have LOTS of snow to have more than one snowblower?!?!


Not at all..
what I said above only applies if the 1032 if its your one and only snowblower..
If you are collecting snowblowers, then snow doesn't matter! 
you can live in Hawaii if you like and still have some classic snowblowers..

And yes, I also discovered we were talking about an Ariens by looking at what forum the thread is in..
Scot


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks good, if it has not been run for a couple of years and seller can't start it then $75-$100 at the most. Thats my opinion on what it's worth in none running condition. Then put some time and a few dollars into it and you will have a great machine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Add to that you can throw on a more powerful engine, if the chassis is in good shape it would be worth it!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

eddo, around here we feel the more blowers you have only means you are a collector of fine art. not greedy.:icon-cheers:


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome to the site,

I just bought a Ariens 924044, it's a 10 hp 32 inch like yours.
I also have a 924024 ,It has an 8 hp.
To answer your question,

The 10 hp 32 inch is rare,here in southwestern Ontario,this is the first one I've seen and I buy and sell Ariens Snowblowers,most I get are 924 series, but rarely see 32 inch models.
I believe the guys that have them ,never sell em.
The 10 hp I just got is all original,hardly used, as it came from the most south part of Canada near Lake Erie.
These large 32 inch are built like a tank,should last another 40 years.

I can hardly wait for snow.

Good luck with your new toy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Eddo

The 32" has newer tires which will give it much better traction than the stock tires and you can likely do without chains. The advantage to me of a big machine is you get done sooner and in my area there is a chance of very heavy snows occasionally and a big heavy machine is much appreciated. It's going to be very heavy and even with a differential it's something you're going to feel the next day from having to muscle it around. Without a differential it can be a challenge making those 180s at the end of each pass.


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

Turns out someone beat me to the 32". Next time I won't drag my feet.


----------

